# veel / heel / zeer



## Stéphane89

Hello everyone! I'm learning Dutch at school and there are some things I would like to understand:

I wonder what the difference is between *veel* ; *heel* and *zeer*.

Thanks very much to anyone who can help me!


----------



## Hakro

veel = much, a great deal = beaucoup
heel = wholly, entirely, completely = tout à fait, complètement
zeer = very, greatly, most = très

Wait for a native to confirm.


----------



## jippie

Wow, good question, I'll try to answer: 
'Veel' = much, a lot (er namen veel mensen deel aan de wedstrijd = a lot of people participated in the game)
 'Heel' en 'zeer' have the same meaning _when they are used as an adverb_ (er namen heel veel mensen deel aan de wedstrijd = er namen zeer veel mensen deel aan de wedstrijd). 
 Apart from this, 'heel' can be used as an adjective. In that case it means 'whole', 'complete' as suggested above.


----------



## Joannes

Right, that's it. Let me just add that *zeer* has another use too, namely as an adjective meaning 'aching, painful' ('douloureux').


----------



## Stéphane89

Ok, thanks to you all for your good explanations!!! Now it's very clear in my head.


----------



## ryba

Dag,





jippie said:


> 'Heel' en 'zeer' have the same meaning _when they are used as an adverb_ (er namen heel veel mensen deel aan de wedstrijd = er namen zeer veel mensen deel aan de wedstrijd).


Ik heb gehoord dat _zeer_ formeler dan _heel_ klinkt. Is dat wel zo?


----------



## Suehil

Voor mij wel, ja.


----------



## HKK

Inderdaad... Het is ook een germanisme, van het Duitse _sehr_. Voor mij klinkt "zeer" meestal alsof de spreker/schrijver een poging doet om intelligent of formeel over te komen, een beetje zoals hypercorrectie. Het doet mij ook aan ambtelijk taalgebruik denken. Ik raad je persoonlijk aan om in de spreektaal altijd "heel" te gebruiken.


----------



## Hitchhiker

I seem to remember when I was studying Dutch that in the Netherlands, zeer is a bit fancy or formal  when used as an adverb, but in much of Belgium, it is more of an everyday word.


----------

